# Hello new begginer here



## pascola (5 mo ago)

Hello, green people
It's nice to be around such wonderful and talented chicken owners. I believe that by learning about each other's perspectives on chicken raising, we can all grow. I am interested in learning about everyone's parenting style. How to obtain eggs and children, as well as safeguard all chicken from dogs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome, pascola. 

Green people? You're the first to call us that. 

Did you mean obtain eggs and chickens in your statement? If you did you can fix it by clicking on the three dots in the upper right of your post and choose edit. 

We enjoy learning about how things are done in other countries too,


----------



## Sardonyx#1 (9 mo ago)

I recently wrote a book that should answer a lot of your questions. The Beginners Guide to Raising and Caring for Chickens. By D.B. Campton. Can be found on Amazon under Kindle ebooks


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

pascola said:


> Hello, green people
> It's nice to be around such wonderful and talented chicken owners. I believe that by learning about each other's perspectives on chicken raising, we can all grow. I am interested in learning about everyone's parenting style. How to obtain eggs and children, as well as safeguard all chicken from dogs.


Some advice from my experience: Chickens are individuals. It does not matter what the books or google tells you about a certain breed. Each one does her own thing. I have a Golden Comet that at 1 day before she was 15 weeks old laid her first egg. She was afraid and I had to hold her. She hopped out of my arms and laid her first eff between my feet. From then on she has laid in a nest box almost every day. I have an Australorp who was supposed to lay early but didn't until she was 25 weeks old. They will change nesting boxes on you. Sometimes they all argue wanting the same nesting box even though their are 5 other ones. I have two EE sister who have recently started laying together in the same box at the same time. I have a RIR who if I am out in the chicken village has a fit until I sit down beside her when she lays. Mind you she lays fine if I am not there. They will one day appear to be at death's door and the next day be perfectly fine, I worried too much in the beginning. robin416 assured me many times not to worry and she was right. I pamper my chickens, I have 6 adult hens, 3 pullets and 1 rooster. They live in my barn which has heat in the winter. I don't let it get under 50 degrees. The building has 7 fans in the summer. Their covered run is 20x20 and they have a fan in there too, On hot days they get crushed ice to munch on. Food and water are available in the house and the run. They get treats at various times. I open the fenced in back yard daily and they have have about 10 to 12 hours of access there, They enter the run and house at will. At 7 they return to the run and are secured. They go in the house at 8 to roost. They are then locked safely in their house. I tell each one of them goodnight with a pat. Some want their pat on their back and some on their chest. I turn out the light and they are ready for sleep. They have a little red night light as they don't like the dark. At 7 AM I turn the lights on feed and new water and here we go again.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

pascola said:


> Hello, green people
> It's nice to be around such wonderful and talented chicken owners. I believe that by learning about each other's perspectives on chicken raising, we can all grow. I am interested in learning about everyone's parenting style. How to obtain eggs and children, as well as safeguard all chicken from dogs.


Hello blue person it’s very nice to meet you.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

HSJ07 said:


> Some advice from my experience: Chickens are individuals. It does not matter what the books or google tells you about a certain breed. Each one does her own thing. I have a Golden Comet that at 1 day before she was 15 weeks old laid her first egg. She was afraid and I had to hold her. She hopped out of my arms and laid her first eff between my feet. From then on she has laid in a nest box almost every day. I have an Australorp who was supposed to lay early but didn't until she was 25 weeks old. They will change nesting boxes on you. Sometimes they all argue wanting the same nesting box even though their are 5 other ones. I have two EE sister who have recently started laying together in the same box at the same time. I have a RIR who if I am out in the chicken village has a fit until I sit down beside her when she lays. Mind you she lays fine if I am not there. They will one day appear to be at death's door and the next day be perfectly fine, I worried too much in the beginning. robin416 assured me many times not to worry and she was right. I pamper my chickens, I have 6 adult hens, 3 pullets and 1 rooster. They live in my barn which has heat in the winter. I don't let it get under 50 degrees. The building has 7 fans in the summer. Their covered run is 20x20 and they have a fan in there too, On hot days they get crushed ice to munch on. Food and water are available in the house and the run. They get treats at various times. I open the fenced in back yard daily and they have have about 10 to 12 hours of access there, They enter the run and house at will. At 7 they return to the run and are secured. They go in the house at 8 to roost. They are then locked safely in their house. I tell each one of them goodnight with a pat. Some want their pat on their back and some on their chest. I turn out the light and they are ready for sleep. They have a little red night light as they don't like the dark. At 7 AM I turn the lights on feed and new water and here we go again.


Here is another example for not thinking everything written about a particular breed is what will be with your chickens,
"As for broodiness, you'll find that the Easter Egger very rarely goes broody, which is even better if you keep them for their eggs. They've specifically been bred for laying colored eggs, so breeders have worked hard to reduce broodiness in the breed." ALSO "Although most hens have the good sense to become broody in the spring and summer, sometimes very rarely a hen will get the motherly urge in late summer or early fall." These two quotes I used to think were facts, Newflash, I have a 2 year old Easter Egger who has never gone broody has now gone broody in October! So again, ALL chickens are unique. They are not always what you read but who they are. Just love "em"


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just like my quail are not supposed to go broody. News flash, they do.


----------

